# Cool Info On Lignum Vitae.



## Blueglass (Dec 30, 2013)

I knew a lot of the information but had no idea how modern materials don't come close. I love nature, especially wood!http://lignum-vitae-bearings.com/WPages/category/news/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Molokai (Dec 30, 2013)

Cool story. 
Recently i was given a piece of LV that has been used like that. Probably in a ship. It was all dark. After removing a couple of mm and sanding its all OK for use.
I love LV. My favourite wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

I try to do a little research on each species of wood I use. Below is what I found on LV, I particularly like the reference to judges gavels.


This piece is made from Lignum Vitae, which has a growth range limited to the West Indies, Central America, and northern South America. The name is Latin for "wood of life" and derives from its medicinal uses. The resin has been used to treat a variety of medical conditions from coughs to arthritis. Wood chips can also be used to brew a tea. Lignum Vitae is one of the hardest and heaviest woods (three times as hard as oak) and will rapidly sink to the bottom when placed in water. Another place that Lignum Vitae is used is in United States courtrooms, where the judge's gavel is traditionally made from this fine wood. According to T.H. White's Version of the Artus Saga "The Once and Future King", Lignum Vitae has special magical powers, as the staff of Merlin is made from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 31, 2013)

You have to ask how its that possible! If Merlin is from Great Britain, how did they transported the wood from there to GB? 
Just kidding, i believe in Merlin and Santa !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

Molokai said:


> You have to ask how its that possible! If Merlin is from Great Britain, how did they transported the wood from there to GB?
> Just kidding, i believe in Merlin and Santa !!!




Magic?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 31, 2013)

I grew up in the Keys where it grows. Since I've been away I seem to research things from home a lot. I make a point of getting lumber from there now and again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 31, 2013)

I turned a little piece yesterday as a topper for a peppermill(photos when it's all finsihed)... I love everything about lignum from the way it turns to the way it smells!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 31, 2013)

Yep, but I made the mistake of trying to turn a crosscut piece... what a bugger!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

